# couple bucks just finished up



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here are a couple that i just finished.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

good job on the deer Larry.


----------



## honk ahaulic (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks guys.


----------

